# Mortal Kombat 2011



## Maraxk Montale (Apr 4, 2011)

So the new Mortal Kombat is being released in a couple of weeks. What are your opinions on how well they did with the game? Complaints about characters they didn't include in the disc launch? If you've been watching the videos of the fatalities, do you think they're a bit too gruesome or just the right or amount, or even not nearly enough gruesome?

Also, what do you think about Kratos being in the game?

And lastly, who would you personally choose as a DLC character that they should put in the game? Doesn't have to be Mortal Kombat specific.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm well confused like. I thought it was supposed to be a reboot of the franchise with a time-travel justification ala Star Trek, and the graphics and combat looked good enough so I was all for it. How the fuck does Kratos fit into that? What, did he get caught in the same space-time rift that Raiden sent himself back with, or did Raiden purposely catapult him from ancient Greece figuring if he could beat Zeus he could kick Shao Khan's ass no problem? Did Raiden not see a potential problem with this? Or does he even have a place in the story proper and he's just there as fanservice? Shit, come to think of it, the warriors and gods of Earthrealm and Outworld vs. the gods of Olympus could be pretty kickass, but not just Kratos. Let me guess, they plus the amendments to the story will all be DLC, $15 a pop. No fucking thanks...


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 4, 2011)

tried the demo, i suck at this game. my boyfriend literally pulverized me just by buttonmashing, he even got a perfect round on me once.
note that my boyfriend usually doesnt play games at all  he never touched any sort of fighting game before


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Apr 4, 2011)

I myself played the demo as well. Its extremely fun, but just like the old games some of the fatalities confused me. Especially when you have to press up during them, that of which makes you jump in the air and completely ruining it. Blocking does help to an extent but it only worked about 30 percent of the time I tried them.


----------



## Pine (Apr 4, 2011)

It actually looks pretty fun. I'm not a big person for fighting games, but I'm a fan of the series anyways. This and Twisted Metal are two reasons I might buy a PS3.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Apr 4, 2011)

Hmm, is it only getting released for the PS3? I thought they were going to release it for both the 360 and PS3. Least thats what the guy at gamestop had me believe.


----------



## CaptainCool (Apr 4, 2011)

Maraxk Montale said:


> Hmm, is it only getting released for the PS3? I thought they were going to release it for both the 360 and PS3. Least thats what the guy at gamestop had me believe.


 
thats true, itll be released for both systems. the PS3 version is the only one with a bonus character so far though! you get kratos from god of war in it


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 4, 2011)

Maybe the 360 version will have Master Chief


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 4, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Maybe the 360 version will have Master Chief


 Master Chief is too pussy for Mortal Kombat. Only hope that 360 would have would be something from Gears of War, like Marcus Fenix or a Locust. 


Kratos is going to be awesome. If I wasn't buying like 4 other games this year, I'd get it.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Apr 4, 2011)

Hmm, yeah I would think that Marcus would be a better choice. Either that or they could put Gabriel from Casltvania. Think about it, he's got a long whip chain cross. Perfect Mortal Kombat weapon.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 4, 2011)

Maraxk Montale said:


> Hmm, yeah I would think that Marcus would be a better choice. Either that or they could put Gabriel from Casltvania. Think about it, he's got a long whip chain cross. Perfect Mortal Kombat weapon.


 Yeah, but he doesn't have the same mass appeal as Kratos or Marcus. He's not one of the main characters for the console.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Apr 4, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Master Chief is too pussy for Mortal Kombat. Only hope that 360 would have would be something from Gears of War, like Marcus Fenix or a Locust.
> 
> 
> Kratos is going to be awesome. If I wasn't buying like 4 other games this year, I'd get it.


 
I dunno about too pussy for MK, but now that I think about it, he would be kinda out of place. What fighting style do you give a character who in his original series doesn't actually have one that doesn't involve guns and grenades?  Kratos is definitely a much easier character to put into the MK universe without fucking him or the the game up, but all the same, it feels kinda wrong to have him in a game that's supposed to be a _reboot_ of the series. But who knows, maybe they'll somehow pull it off spectacularly.

I'll have to wait 'til it's actually out to decide if I want this or WWE All Stars, the latter definitely worth a rental at least.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 4, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I dunno about too pussy for MK, but now that I think about it, he would be kinda out of place. What fighting style do you give a character who in his original series doesn't actually have one that doesn't involve guns and grenades?


 
Stryker DEPENDED on guns and grenades, and he's from MK3.
Master Chief would just have crap fatalities.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 4, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> Stryker DEPENDED on guns and grenades, and he's from MK3.
> Master Chief would just have crap fatalities.


 Those were his special moves. He still had fighting moves. 


Wolf-Bone said:


> I dunno about too pussy for MK, but now that I think about it, he would be kinda out of place. What fighting style do you give a character who in his original series doesn't actually have one that doesn't involve guns and grenades?  Kratos is definitely a much easier character to put into the MK universe without fucking him or the the game up, but all the same, it feels kinda wrong to have him in a game that's supposed to be a _reboot_ of the series. But who knows, maybe they'll somehow pull it off spectacularly.


He's too pussy for MK because Microsoft would never let MK do anything awesome with him. It would be like that MK vs DC universe shit again that everyone hated. It's not the fighting style being absent, you could always make up one and use the weapons as specials, but rather the image of it.

I think Kratos is an awesome fit and that a whole bunch of other franchises have included cameos without ruining the game; an example would be the Soul Calibur franchise. As long as they don't try to make him into an actual character, then it will only bother the most hardcore people.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 4, 2011)

I dont know what to think about that :/ Its look awesome! like the old fighting MK games but i will have to wait


----------



## Dr. Durr (Apr 6, 2011)

Cyber Sub-Zero.

Nuff Said.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Apr 7, 2011)

I can't wait for this game to come out. All the fatalities in the demo look sick and there just what I was wanting from a Mortal Kombat game especially after that disappointment called Mortal Kombat Vs DC Universe =/.


----------



## StriderAuerion (Apr 7, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> I'm well confused like. I thought it was supposed to be a reboot of the franchise with a time-travel justification ala Star Trek, and the graphics and combat looked good enough so I was all for it. *How the fuck does Kratos fit into that?* What, did he get caught in the same space-time rift that Raiden sent himself back with, or did Raiden purposely catapult him from ancient Greece figuring if he could beat Zeus he could kick Shao Khan's ass no problem? Did Raiden not see a potential problem with this? Or does he even have a place in the story proper and he's just there as fanservice? Shit, come to think of it, the warriors and gods of Earthrealm and Outworld vs. the gods of Olympus could be pretty kickass, but not just Kratos. Let me guess, they plus the amendments to the story will all be DLC, $15 a pop. No fucking thanks...


 

Exactly how I feel.

I was a HUGE MK fan as a kid but fell off the bandwagon around part 4. I was able to follow the story pretty well up to part 3, but after that the plot got really convoluted and crazy. After the third installment the wackiness just kept piling on: Sindel's resurrecction and extinction of humanity, Lin Kuei ninja robots, shoe-horning in unnecessary characters like Ermac and Rain, the Quan' Chi nonsense, zombie Liu Kang, every time Johnny Cage dies take a drink, etc etc and don't even get me started on the overarching plots of the later games Deadly Alliance, Deception, and Armageddon.

So I was really happy to hear they were going back to when the game made (more) sense.... then I heard Kratos is there. So there goes my hopes for it making any sense, but I'll try to enjoy it as it is... even if Quan' Chi is coming back -.-


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Apr 8, 2011)

I would think they only really put Kratos in there as a fanservice than more of anything. Like Yoda and Darth Vader for Soul Calibur IV. They made no sense being in a game like that but it was really neat to see them in a fighting game. Especially one as slick looking as Soul Calibur.

Putting Kratos in this game actually seems kind of right. Blood, dismemberment, giblets of body parts everywhere? Yeah thats God of War all over again. So in a way it kind of works, so long as they keep him out of the main plot.

Actually thinking about it, what if they put Gordon Freeman from Half-Life in as a dlc? I know its silly, but hey, you can do a lot of damage with a crowbar XD And one of his fatalities could be shoving a head crab on an enemy and then blowing their head off with the gravity gun. Or better yet sucking them up to him with the gravity gun and blasting them into pieces with its launching ability and sending guts everywhere on the stage. It would be hilarious.


----------



## Riptor (Apr 8, 2011)

I'd personally want somebody from Killer Instinct. (Yeah, big surprise, right? :V) Sad part is Rareware's pretty much dead in everything but name, and I doubt Microsoft even knows what KI is at this point. The problem I'd say would be finding somebody in the KI roster who isn't too much like anybody from MK. All I can really think of Spinal the skeleton guy, I guess he'd be cool. Not really sure how they'd get the X-Ray effects on him, but still.

But yeah, this game looks great. I'm hoping to get it pre-ordered Day 1. The whole online pass thing pisses me off, but I guess it's one more sucky thing about modern gaming to get used to.


----------



## DragonRift (Apr 9, 2011)

Riptor said:


> I'd personally want somebody from Killer Instinct. (Yeah, big surprise, right? :V) Sad part is Rareware's pretty much dead in everything but name, and I doubt Microsoft even knows what KI is at this point. The problem I'd say would be finding somebody in the KI roster who isn't too much like anybody from MK. All I can really think of Spinal the skeleton guy, I guess he'd be cool. Not really sure how they'd get the X-Ray effects on him, but still.
> 
> But yeah, this game looks great. I'm hoping to get it pre-ordered Day 1. The whole online pass thing pisses me off, but I guess it's one more sucky thing about modern gaming to get used to.


 
I thought the exact same thing...  Rare's collected more cobwebs than the average person's attic.  The addition of a character from *Killer Instinct* like Spinal, Orchid, Jago or even Fulgore in the new *MK* could possibly have sparked interest in gamers, and maybe perhaps drive Rare to return to the franchise.  Especially now, since fighting games have been on a mighty comeback these past couple years.

I look at it as a missed opportunity.  But then again, Rare kinda killed the franchise themselves in 1996, because *Killer Instinct 2* was such a tremendous step backward from the badass original.


----------



## Tythanis (Apr 9, 2011)

I honestly didn't care for the demo. It was pretty, but the combat was just to slow/clunky for me. My favorite game in the series so far was UMK3 and I don't remember it being this slow.

Oh! And I'd LOVE to see a remake of KI. That was such a good game.


----------



## Pine (Apr 9, 2011)

I tried out the demo on my roommate's PS3. It's really fun and has the classic MK feel with some new elements. I'm definitely going to get this once I buy my PS3 

one thing I don't understand about the game is the xray feature...how the hell can somebody still fight after getting their spine snapped?


----------



## Riptor (Apr 9, 2011)

Pine said:


> one thing I don't understand about the game is the xray feature...how the hell can somebody still fight after getting their spine snapped?


 
Same way they can keep going after having a harpoon shoved through their chest multiple times. :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 11, 2011)

I haven't really waited for it, but those X-ray moves look awesome!


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Apr 11, 2011)

Pine said:


> I tried out the demo on my roommate's PS3. It's really fun and has the classic MK feel with some new elements. I'm definitely going to get this once I buy my PS3
> 
> one thing I don't understand about the game is the xray feature...how the hell can somebody still fight after getting their spine snapped?



I guess when you're in a fight for your life or you are a mutant creature you can sustain immense damage to stay alive in a fight. But at the very least they should do something that would show the wear on your character's stamina after an x-ray attack or like, getting an arm broke after a throw or something.


----------



## Riptor (Apr 15, 2011)

So I just saw a stream on this and heard a bunch of details from a friend, and I'm pretty sure my hype on this is through the stratosphere. Something I particularly liked that I saw was that Babalities are in, and everyone who gets one done on them has a specific animation for it. Like, Cyrax makes a bomb and rolls it around on the ground before it blows up and makes him cry.
It's awesome.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh my god this game is addicting. I bought it the day it came out and its extremely hard to put down. I'm up to challenge 256 on the challenge ladder and only had to skip one because there was no was I was going to beat it.

Story mode is fun as hell and tells a great story, though the endings in some of the regular arcade ladders don't make sense if they're meant to follow the storyline any. Plus they put the story together very very well. I won't spoil anything but be preparded for a LOT people dying.

The fatalities are up to par, some of them awesome, some not so much, but they're a lot easier to pull off this time around. You may still find yourself spacing correctly once in a while and your character spazzing on the screen when you're inputing controls but mostly you can just hold block and then release to pull off the move.

The fighting is definitely up to par, its the fighting game that Mortal Kombat has finally lived up to. For anyone who didn't grow up with the games mechanics probably won't like it but for those who did, you won't be disapointed. The combo system has improved immensly. I haven't played any of the games since 4 so I can't say for anything else but pulling off combos and off the ground moves into x-ray attacks appear seemless.

X-ray attacks are extremely brutal, and although the damage done by them isn't portrayed in anything other than the damage shown on the outer body. They could have added a limb disablement system to make it a bit more realistic but it would make the game a little to difficult so I guess its fine with out it. 

Either way, this game has lived up to its expectations, the only things I've seen wrong is maybe a few glitches in costume and boss character throws and x-ray attacks, but other than that, this game was definitely worth the 60 bucks.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 27, 2011)

From the looks of the story mode ending, Boon might be going through with his "new generation of fighters" idea.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2011)

In this game, They recycle fatalities.

Sounds like the developers performed a Fatality on creativity.


----------



## HeySerg (Apr 27, 2011)

I really enjoyed the game, though I've only spent a total of maybe an hour and a half playing it. It really seems like it has a lot of depth while also being super easy to just pick up and play a few rounds with friends.

That and Mileena is adorable.







Ignore the shark teeth.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2011)

Recyclality.

Story mode is like playing MGS4. You're watching a movie and playing the battles.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 27, 2011)

The Game Rocks  you know guys why 360 doesn't have an exclusive character? Because someone from Microsoft or someone else said no! NetherRealms wanted to put one but someone didn't let them! Sigh! but anyway who cares about an extra fighter  i prefer the game with the original characters and not some character that don't belong to MK World.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 27, 2011)

Garfang said:


> The Game Rocks  you know guys why 360 doesn't have an exclusive character? Because someone from Microsoft or someone else said no! NetherRealms wanted to put one but someone didn't let them! Sigh! but anyway who cares about an extra fighter  i prefer the game with the original characters and not some character that don't belong to MK World.


I still find the second inactive Cyber Sub-zero slot meaningless, though.


----------



## Jashwa (Apr 27, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Story mode is like playing MGS4. You're watching a movie and playing the battles.


 I don't see why people always say this is a bad thing. I loved that about MGS4.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 27, 2011)

Not like Story Mode is the only thing there, either.


----------



## HeySerg (Apr 27, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Story mode is like playing MGS4. You're watching a movie and playing the battles.


 
Sooooo.... just like every other game with cutscenes? You play the game, then you watch a movie. FUCKING METAL GEAR.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 27, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> I don't see why people always say this is a bad thing. I loved that about MGS4.


 I would definitely watch the interactive MGS movies again and again.
Lol.

MK9 is really fun, and the only Mortal Kombat game I've shown any kind of interest in for a while.

My only complain lies here, as illustrated by me:
http://sheezyart.com/art/view/2402509/


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> I would definitely watch the interactive MGS movies again and again.
> Lol.


You're kompletely right 


Vaelarsa said:


> My only complain lies here, as illustrated by me:
> http://sheezyart.com/art/view/2402509/


Mortal Dead or Alive Kombat 9


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 27, 2011)

I find it utterly annoying that specific content is only available via pre-order, like the classic costumes+fatalities.
Speaking of slutty female fightersfighter,http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56aWIYmnv5Q


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 27, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> Mortal Dead or Alive Kombat 9


 Mortal Kombat 9: Rumble Roses


----------



## Maraxk Montale (Apr 28, 2011)

To be honest, I love being able to watch a movie and then interact in the battle scences with a character. Everything you can't do with real life movies you can do with cg so why not right?

Besides, just watching a fight scene isn't as fun as actually controlling it if you ask me.



> My only complaint lies here, as illustrated by me:
> http://sheezyart.com/art/view/2402509/


 
And I agree, every female character in this game screams male fanservice. Not that I mind really but meh everything in the video game world is geared towards males. The only time I've ever seen a female character in a game that was part of the story line and she not be completely naked is the female Spartan in Halo:Reach. I forget what her noble number was.


----------



## OutcastBOS (Apr 30, 2011)

I love it! I think the story mode was great, although it ended with a cliff hanger, so of course they'll have to make a sequal.


----------



## Rachrix (May 2, 2011)

Well returning to the forum after a while to gather the thoughts of you furries on weather or not I should take the step to getting this game?

I have loved the mortal kombat series from the start, but was never that good at playing them, (odd for a gamer like myself) but I feel the return of the classics may get me to try again. Some things deterring me from getting the game, are that my irl friends seem to dislike the game genre and will not challenge me. I would like some ps3 furs to help fill that void.


tldr: what are some things that would give me the final push to buy this game, and are there any furs willing to help me get better by playing online?

PS: my psn is in my account details, or my name is my alternate and will probably be used more. (trophies are the only thing keeping me from switching)


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 3, 2011)

I'm not that good at fighting games, but I somehow got the Retro Reptile encounter. He kicked my ass. Now I have to try to get the Noob and Smoke encounter and figure out how to get a double flawless on Shang Tsung to encounter Jade.


----------



## 8-bit (May 3, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> I would definitely watch the interactive MGS movies again and again.
> Lol.
> 
> MK9 is really fun, and the only Mortal Kombat game I've shown any kind of interest in for a while.
> ...



Maybe they're using their boobs as psychological weapons? :V


----------



## Carnie (May 3, 2011)

I enjoyed perfecting Shao Kahn by shooting him in the face for 2 minutes straight.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 3, 2011)

i played it and it was fun. However having a block button in a 2D is something i'm not used to and it's a bit awkward.
Also the parry glitch is so stupid and so funny. "I'm johnny cage, and i can do my X-ray move multiple times in a row" 
if there is anyone you ever want to troll in the new MK pic johnny land his xray then hold guard and down, as long as you hold it everytime they hit you you will do the x-ray move again. 
However i think they're going to fix this silly glitch soon D:


----------



## Dyluck (May 3, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i played it and it was fun. However having a block button in a 2D is something i'm not used to and it's a bit awkward.
> Also the parry glitch is so stupid and so funny. "I'm johnny cage, and i can do my X-ray move multiple times in a row"
> if there is anyone you ever want to troll in the new MK pic johnny land his xray then hold guard and down, as long as you hold it everytime they hit you you will do the x-ray move again.
> However i think they're going to fix this silly glitch soon D:


 
Even without the glitch Johnny is the one to pick if you want to piss people off.

ENDLESS CROTCH PUNCH


----------



## CannotWait (May 3, 2011)

Mortal Kombat is incredibly unrealistic. I usually don't like that, but if it's a game intending to beat the shit out of people, that makes it fun. (like Fallout). I bought Portal 2 in it's stead, so what do I know?


----------



## Dyluck (May 3, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> Mortal Kombat is incredibly unrealistic.


 
I just got stabbed through the eyes and my rib cage crushed, but I can keep going~!


----------



## CannotWait (May 3, 2011)

Dyluck said:


> I just got stabbed through the eyes and my rib cage crushed, but I can keep going~!


 I mean, you might expect that from one of the supernatural people, but Johnny Cage is just a human, right? He should not even have those green powers or whatever. Am I right, or do I not know something that Hardcore fans know?


----------



## Iri (May 3, 2011)

Shao Khan is such bullshit...I can't seem to beat him without spamming random moves.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (May 4, 2011)

Iri said:


> Shao Khan is such bullshit...I can't seem to beat him without spamming random moves.



There is a way to beat him using combos, but its not easy really, you have to be a hardcore know it all to know what to use on him and when. Best bet of beating him is to have a character with a teleport to appear behind him and uppercut him when he throws a spear or his hammer.

Imagine having to fight Barraka, Sindel, and Shoa Khan all one right after the other with no break and limited health regeneration. Oh and did I mention you can only do it with Shang Tsung.

Yeeeaaahhh, after 60 tries I skipped that challenge like the plague.


----------



## Iri (May 4, 2011)

Maraxk Montale said:


> There is a way to beat him using combos, but its not easy really, you have to be a hardcore know it all to know what to use on him and when. Best bet of beating him is to have a character with a teleport to appear behind him and uppercut him when he throws a spear or his hammer.
> 
> Imagine having to fight Barraka, Sindel, and Shoa Khan all one right after the other with no break and limited health regeneration. Oh and did I mention you can only do it with Shang Tsung.
> 
> Yeeeaaahhh, after 60 tries I skipped that challenge like the plague.


Woah, woah, WOAH! Say what?! Oh, my...goddammit...there goes my shot at finishing that damn challenge tower.


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 4, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I mean, you might expect that from one of the supernatural people, but Johnny Cage is just a human, right? He should not even have those green powers or whatever. Am I right, or do I not know something that Hardcore fans know?


Read his bio in the Necropolis.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (May 5, 2011)

Other than that single challenge though I haven't had much problem with the challenges, it might take me like 10 tries on one but its still actually possible to beat them. That one, oh my god, I don't know what the creators were thinking with that one.


----------



## Roaming Shadow (May 5, 2011)

Jeez, and I though the fight using Barraka against Goro and Kintaro looked hard, what with their stupid random "no flinch animtion" crap. Though, if you're using Tsang Sung against Shao Khan, can't you just using the soul siphon move and then spam the hammerthrow? The only way to avoid getting stunned by it is to jump over it, so once the first connects, it should be just lather, rinse, repeat. That is, unless the soul siphon doesn't turn you into Shao Kan like you turn into other characters you use it against.


----------



## lupinealchemist (May 5, 2011)

Roaming Shadow said:


> Jeez, and I though the fight using Barraka against Goro and Kintaro looked hard, what with their stupid random "no flinch animtion" crap. Though, if you're using Tsang Sung against Shao Khan, can't you just using the soul siphon move and then spam the hammerthrow? The only way to avoid getting stunned by it is to jump over it, so once the first connects, it should be just lather, rinse, repeat. That is, unless the soul siphon doesn't turn you into Shao Kan like you turn into other characters you use it against.


If I'd have to guess, the bosses are probably immune just like you can't throw them either.


----------



## Maraxk Montale (May 6, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> If I'd have to guess, the bosses are probably immune just like you can't throw them either.



Yep you are correct. The soul siphon does not work on boss characters. I wish they would have kept Shang Tsungs moves like they were in MK3 where you pressed a certain order of buttons and transformed into any character you wanted for a limited period of time.

But alas, it would make things too easy if that were the case.


----------



## Kiru-kun (May 8, 2011)

Played this shit at a Lan party. Shit talked my Instructor. Whooped his ass. Great success ('.')d


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 20, 2011)

On the last challenge, i can flawless the first 2 but having problems with the third one, any help?
didn't use names cause i guess it would count as a spoiler. and anyone on the NA sever looking to fight. PSN:ShadowKing343434


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't care how n00bish it is, but my best character is Kung Lao.


----------



## Rachrix (Jul 26, 2011)

i know this thread is quite dead but what are peoples thoughts on freddy as the new DLC


----------



## Riptor (Jul 27, 2011)

Personally? I think it's a pretty weird, out of nowhere choice, and I can see how it'd bother some people. But I also have to say that a lot of people are taking it far, far more personally than they really should. For all the whining and bitching I've heard about Kratos the last time this has happened, I have to wonder if Capcom fans are as upset about Cole being in SFxT. I'm also worried all the tourneyfags are going to start pissing all over MK again because of one guest character, but then again, they're _always_ whining.

Personally? I'm just sad it's not old, wacky Freddy, and that they're using new, grimdark Freddy.


----------

